# hevi-shot



## bowhunting (Nov 30, 2004)

i got some remington hevi-shot and tried them in a 30" remington 12 gauge with a pattern-master choke.the shot sizes were 00 buck and b shot.the 00 buck shot all 9 pellets in a 20 inch circle at 50 yards but the b-shot was terrible,so i contacted hevi-shot.they informed me that remington hevi-shot isnt the same as regular hevi-shot and that they would replace the b-shot with original hevi-shot and if they didnt shoot up to my standards they would give me a credit.they said remington hevi-shot has a deal with them and all in a remington hevi-shot shell that is hevi-shot is the pellets not the powder,or any of the components (just the pellets.they said the original isnt even a green box.so if you want the original contact the factory like i did and order them.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

dude if your going to be coyote hunting with that i would make sure that its a pretty good shot away or else it will turn up as uke: but if u can get the shots between 40-70 yards you will be fine anything lower then that u know uke:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

What does that have to do with the issue at hand?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Is that the load "dead coyote" or just heavy shot?


----------



## bowhunting (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry, the name of the shot is "coyote killer" not "dead coyote". The size is T shot by hevi-shot, not remington hevi-shot. There is a big difference between the two in looks and components of the shells. Info was given to me by Hevi-shot manufacturer.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I guess the guys that did the ammo test for Wildfowl got the name wrong too, cuz they called it "dead coyote". :lol: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... stid=22035

Here is the link to it on Cabelas website. The balistics info for this stuff is pretty impressive, lethal on geese out to 70 yards.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Whats the deal with them not making it in 10 guage! If gonna be taking a shotgun out on stands it might as well be the "moosed#[email protected]" I might just try normal steel shot in "T" i have talked to a lot of guys that really like it. At 40 yds one guy patterned with 50 something pellets that hit a coyote sillouhette.


----------



## bowhunting (Nov 30, 2004)

ok i got the hevi-shot that i ordered and the shells are transparent (not green like remington hevi-shot.they are awsome.to order these you can go to www.hevishot.com.i dont want to dwell on this hevi-shot i just dont want any-one to make the same mistake i did and waste money.GET THE ORIGINAL.


----------



## coyoteman11591 (Apr 6, 2006)

ok this is REALLY REALLY old but I thought u guys would want to know remington did process the shell but not the shot the company that made the shot is Environ Metal they signed a contract with Remington that ended this year but as of now remington thinks they will have enough of the leftover shot to last through fall turky season but if you want the real deal as your gun shop about Environ Metal I shot it through my turkey/coyote shotgun it patterened well for me

ok I know it was very old but thought you might want to know


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

thanks for the info


----------

